# Black Diamond Sand



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Where can I find this in Toronto? 

I just want some cheap black sand.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't confirmed it but I don't think we have black diamond in Canada, or at least in the Toronto area. There's a tractor supply place where I bought black blasting sand from in Ottawa, comes in 14 grit (coarse) and 20 grit (like pool filter sand). The sand is magnetically attracted, therefore, I'm not using it as my only substrate rather than a cap for soil. I'm not sure if Black Diamond is magnetically attracted but get that in your impeller and good luck. Also, blasting sand will not scratch glass like some think. Glass is harder than blasting sand.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Bell & MacKenzie has a black blasting sand (nickel slag) available in #12, #20, and #40. You should be able to find it where sand blasting supplies are sold. Around here it goes for $7.50 for 50 lbs, and $10 for 88lbs.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

*SAFE for a shrimp tank?*

Is this black nickle slag safe to use in a shrimp tank, with sponge filters? and is it also magneticaly inclined? and is the lower # larger or the other way around? thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The higher the number, the finer the grit. I haven't tried it with shrimp, and will check for magnetivity. Yes, it is attracted to a magnet. So, I checked some brick sand, which I am using in a cory tank, because it is very fine, and the screw driver came out with iron filings attached to the tip. I would suspect you will get the same if you were to run a magnet through play sand.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

my personal experience only:

was using shultz aqua soil

started with 10 yellow shrimp, it become 300+ change to black blasting sand, now only have 3 left  all snails eventually died, no snails would survive in the substrate long. fish wise it's perfectly fine, plant wise it was amazing (hc cuba, ug grew great fast and healthy in this substrate) shrimp and snails not so good. Bought from sugarglidder, I'm sure it's he didn't know about it. I also tested this substrate to make sure it's the substrate in 2 different tanks and put shrimp in them same results. All tanks were fully cycled at least 6 months - 2 years old. no ammonia, no nitrite, very little nitrate around >5ppm. Maybe my black blasting sand was "inert" copper slag? who knows it's in a 29 gallon now with just fish and 4 apple snails which died within a month of putting them in the tank


----------

